# IM Worm going around



## Zack Barresse (Dec 22, 2005)

To: Anybody who uses Instant Messaging (IM) services by either MSN, Yahoo or AIM.

As everybody well knows, new viruses and worms come out all the time.  We now have a new one coming with the holiday season.  The IM Santa Clause worm is going around as is classified as a "Medium" threat by IMlogic.



			
				Art Gilliland said:
			
		

> "This worm is a medium threat in terms of its distribution, but in terms of the damage it can create, it's a more severe threat .. It's not a very happy delivery."



Related info:
http://news.com.com/2100-7349_3-6002790.html
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-6002790.html
http://www.instantmessagingplanet.com/public/article.php/3572356
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/topnews/wpn-60-20051220HoHoNoSantaWormOnIM.html
http://www.infoworld.com/article/05/12/07/HNimbugchats_1.html
http://www.paktribune.com/news/index.php?id=128988

Please be very aware if you use any of the afore mentioned IM engines.  The last thing anybody needs, espeically this time of year, is a malicious piece of code on their computer.  Be safe and take care.

Happy Holidays!


----------

